# Nameservereinstellung, Webhosting, RAQ550



## Enthusiast (26. September 2006)

Hallo, 
hier habe ich an die hier anwesenden Netzwerk/Webhosting-Profis einige Fragen zum Einrichten einer Netzwerkumgebung bzw. zum Einrichten mehrerer virtueller Webserver. 
Die Fragen, die ich dazu habe, stelle ich aber erst am Ende der Beschreibungen in der ich hoffentlich keine wichtigen Details vergessen habe.

Folgende Situatition stellt sich dar:
Ich möchte eine Firma bei der Gründung unterstützen und werde dazu deren 3-4 Büro PC’s vernetzen. Dies sollte auch noch kein Problem darstellen. Dazu habe ich schon mal einen Windows SBS 2003 Premium installiert der auch als solcher funktioniert.(Habe ich schon öfters aufgesetzt).
Nun möchte ich aber mehrere (private) virtuelle Webserver auf einem mir zur Verfügung stehenden Sun Cobalt RAQ 550 einrichten.(BlueQuartz/Strongbolt)
Der Name des Servers sollte, sagen wir mal „vhost.meinserver.org“ lauten.
Der Name der Domain „meinserver.org“ sowie die weiter unten aufgeführten Domains wurden schon bei ABC registriert.
Die IP Adresse der ersten NIC vom RAQ liegt auf 192.168.0.xxx/24.Mein DSL Router auf 192.168.0.1
Die IP Adresse der zweiten auf 192.168.10.100/24 und entspricht meinem priv. Netzwerk (192.168.10.xxx)
Als DNS-Server Einträge (vhost.meinserver.org) sind folgende Einträge vorgesehen: 192.168.0.1 und als Gateway ebenfalls 192.168.0.1

Nun habe ich Nameservereinträge bei XYZ. beantragt die dann lauten: ns1.nameserver.de
(215.155.12.12) und ns2.nameserver.de (218.104.77.88)
Alle unten angegebenen Domains sind bei XYZ mit diesen Nameservern eingestellt.

Die Domain „meinserver.org“ verweist (da keine feste IP) bei ABC auf „meinserver.dyndns.org“ (mit Wildcards)

Im RAQ sollten folgende Domains eingerichtet werden: 
1.)	erstedomain.net	    IP 192.168.0.115/24
2.)	zweitedomain.net   IP 192.168.0.116/24
3.)	drittedomain.de	     IP 192.168.0.117/24

Den Webserver der Domains würde ich wie folgt einstellen:
192.168.0.115		     Alias	erstedomain.net
www.erstedomain.net 	Alias	erstedomain.net
ftp.erstedomain.net 	Alias	erstedomain.net
mail.erstedomain.net	Alias	erstedomain.net
mail.erstedomain.net	MX	erstedomain.net
erstedomain.net		NS	ns1.nameserver.de
www.erstedomain.net	NS	ns2.nameserver.de

192.168.0.116	Alias	zweitedomain.net
www.zweitedomain.net 	Alias 	zweitedomain.net
ftp.zweitedomain.net ….
….usw.

Derzeit ist vorgesehen, dass die Webseiten von „erstedomain.net“ aus dem Internet erreichbar sind. (Später sollten die anderen ebenfalls erreichbar sein)
Dazu habe ich am Router eine Portweiterleitung (80/21/443) auf 192.168.0.115 eingerichtet.

Nun meine Fragen:
1.)	Sind DNS Einstellungen am DSL-Router vornehmen (Derzeit Automatisch vom ISP)

2.)	Sind die DNS Einstellungen am „vhost.meinserver.org“ richtig,

3.)	Welche Einstellungen muss ich z.B. an „erstedomain.net“ vornehmen damit diese  aus dem Internet erreichbar ist und der Versand/Empfang von Emails funktioniert.

4.)	Welche Nameserver-Einstellungen sind bei ABC einzutragen (MX, CName, A, NS)
5.)	Welche Einstellungen sind bei XYZ einzustellen.
6.)     Was muss ich einstellen, wenn ich später die anderen Domains zugänglich machen möchte.

7.)     Kann ich den (lokalen) SBS Server als Sicherungsserver (MX) einsetzten und wie sollte dieser konfiguriert werden.

OK....vielleicht ein bischen viel an Fragen aber wenn ich schon mal dabei bin  

Zur Erläuterung:
Bei ABC handelt es sich um Domain)Factory (DomainOnly-Tarif)
und bei XYZ um Power-Netz.de (Privat 50 Tarif)

Für Eure Empfehlungen, Tipps, Beiträge dazu wäre ich sehr dankbar

ENTHUSIAST

PS: Die Hardware und deren Einrichtung stelle ich dieser Firma (bis es richtig läuft) kostenlos zur Verfügung und sollte zur Nachahmung anregen...


----------

